# interesting new skiff



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.gordonboats.com/snakebite.html

looks like 'Project S' is finally here


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks really nice skiff and I hope the Snakebite skiff weight around 100 to 130lbs, max rated 15 to 25hp and floats 1 to 2" draft and better price than a gladeskiff.

Can't wait to see it in few weeks!


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Very close...
*
Mine:*










*Gordon's:*


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW! Can wait to see the finished product.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Dose Capt. Ron have one yet ?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Very close...
> *
> Mine:*
> 
> ...


yeah, no kidding. Thats the first thing that came to mind when I opened this thread, you beat me to it.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> > Very close...
> > *
> > Mine:*
> >
> ...


Well, there are some noticeable differences, but the overall outside of the hulls have a lot of things in common.

It's nice to have choices. If the Snakebite was available when I started my FS18 project it would have been a tough decision on whether to build or buy. With only the HB Glades Skiff to chose from at the time, the decision to build the FS18 was a no brainer. 

I'm anxious to see how the inside is rigged out.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > > Very close...
> > > *
> > > Mine:*
> > >
> ...


agreed there are some differences, but there are remarkable similarities too. I'll be curious to see how its rigged and priced. :-?

The FS18 may still be the best option for diy'rs on a budget.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Curious...


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

no time to build so I will just have to buy


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> no time to build so I will just have to buy


Patience is a vertue Grasshopper! ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

so is spelling McFLy


*virtue      





















who needs patience when you got money ;D ;D


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> so is spelling McFLy
> 
> 
> *virtue
> ...


I guess when you get an engineering degree from GA, they leave out the spelling classes!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > so is spelling McFLy
> >
> >
> > *virtue
> ...


We have the same thing in computer programming, you don't have to spell anything right, you just have to spell it wrong the same way every time.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> > > so is spelling McFLy
> > >
> > >
> > > *virtue
> ...


As long as the numbers add up its all good.


----------



## navogator (Mar 21, 2007)

*project "S" I mean snakebite*

What do you guys think? I can't wait to see the finished product, It looks like a Glades Skiff without the 2 chines underneath. It would be interesting to see how this boat poles, tracks, rides with that completely flat bottom. I'm sure Tom knows what he is doing, might be worth replacing Glades Skiff who knows??

http://www.gordonboats.com/snakebite.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*

I would bet you will see strakes added before it's done.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1188407425


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I spliced the 2nd thread onto this one. so Brew's link is now a loop back to this thread.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> I would bet you will see strakes added before it's done.


recent intel reports confirm they are already there...just not on the last round of pics...more changes to come


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> > I would bet you will see strakes added before it's done.
> 
> 
> recent intel reports confirm they are already there...just not on the last round of pics...more changes to come



Hey brew,

I forgot to ask Tom. What's with the name "Snakebite"? :-/


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> > > I would bet you will see strakes added before it's done.
> >
> >
> > recent intel reports confirm they are already there...just not on the last round of pics...more changes to come
> ...


PM sent


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> > Hey brew,
> >
> > I forgot to ask Tom. What's with the name "Snakebite"? :-/
> 
> ...


I call [smiley=bs.gif] . Why a PM? I would like to hear the reason for the name too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> > > Hey brew,
> > >
> > > I forgot to ask Tom. What's with the name "Snakebite"? :-/
> >
> ...


X 2.....I'm serious considered to purchase the Gordon Snakebite in the future but want to hear about it too..... I have a 07' 20hp honda tiller wants to run on a new boat!.......I'm waiting..........


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> > > Hey brew,
> > >
> > > I forgot to ask Tom. What's with the name "Snakebite"? :-/
> >
> ...


My guess is that that's part of his marketing strategy. "Make em wonder what the name means". I kind of like it concept. After all, it got us talking didn't it?


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Isn't "Snake Bight" the popular flat/bay just outside the Flamingo marina on the Florida Bay side?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> Isn't "Snake Bight" the popular flat/bay just outside the Flamingo marina on the Florida Bay side?


Yep.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

The park service should license the names of the geographical locations inside the park boundaries to help generate revenue.

East Cape
Hells Bay
Chickee
Lostman
Snake Bight
Cape Sable
East, West, North, South :


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> The park service should license the names of the geographical locations inside the park boundaries to help generate revenue.
> 
> East Cape
> Hells Bay
> ...


You forgot Whipray basin...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> > The park service should license the names of the geographical locations inside the park boundaries to help generate revenue.
> >
> > East Cape
> > Hells Bay
> ...


And don't forget "Everglades"


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd list some, but it would give away where I phish... ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> I'd list some, but it would give away where I phish... ;D


I'll help ya: Hooters
Wing House
Doll House

Just to name a few. ;D Wouldn't want to give away your top secret spots.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

mack, is the Cheetah still there in Pompano? Not that you would know anything about such places.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I hear it's still around... but I wouldn't know... If I want crabs I want to be able to catch permit and tarpon with them...

;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

expensive crabs too, much cheaper to buy gulps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> expensive crabs too, much cheaper to buy gulps.


Thought that was the Tanga. Panga.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

you spelled Panga wrong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> you spelled Panga wrong.


Fixed it. Thanks.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> > > Hey brew,
> > >
> > > I forgot to ask Tom.  What's with the name "Snakebite"? :-/
> >
> ...


Because i do not know the exact story but told CR who to contact to possibly get the story...i dont like spreading rumors...there are already enough internet/forum rumors...when i next talk to Tom Gordon i will try to remember to get the official story if he cares to divulge any deeper meaning...maybe CR will call him and get the story "straight from the horses mouth"...sorry to start up some controversy


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> > > > Hey brew,
> > > >
> > > > I forgot to ask Tom. What's with the name "Snakebite"? :-/
> > >
> ...


I don't think CR's phone is connected to the same network as Gordon's, no?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> > > > > Hey brew,
> > > > >
> > > > > I forgot to ask Tom. What's with the name "Snakebite"? :-/
> > > >
> ...


I got that line repaired.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> > I call [smiley=bs.gif] . Why a PM? I would like to hear the reason for the name too.
> 
> 
> Because i do not know the exact story but told CR who to contact to possibly get the story...i dont like spreading rumors...there are already enough internet/forum rumors...when i next talk to Tom Gordon i will try to remember to get the official story if he cares to divulge any deeper meaning...maybe CR will call him and get the story "straight from the horses mouth"...sorry to start up some controversy


Now that is a good answer. Way to take the high road. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

BTW, I just called the shop and asked if I could come buy tomorrow. They are closed on weekends.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I ment *by* not *buy*...........

Wow was that a Freudian slip


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> BTW, I just called the shop and asked if I could come buy tomorrow. They are closed on weekends.


M-F 8-5pm no weekends.....sucks I know


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> BTW, I just called the shop and asked if I could come buy tomorrow. They are closed on weekends.


Doll House is closed on weekends?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> I don't think CR's phone is connected to the same network as Gordon's, no?




[smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it Friday yet? :


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: project "S" I mean snakebite*



> > > I call [smiley=bs.gif] . Why a PM? I would like to hear the reason for the name too.
> >
> >
> > Because i do not know the exact story but told CR who to contact to possibly get the story...i dont like spreading rumors...there are already enough internet/forum rumors...when i next talk to Tom Gordon i will try to remember to get the official story if he cares to divulge any deeper meaning...maybe CR will call him and get the story "straight from the horses mouth"...sorry to start up some controversy
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Doll House is closed on weekends?



NO


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> > Doll House is closed on weekends?
> 
> 
> 
> NO


The man should know.


----------

